# Excision of Sinus Tract



## GSCoder07 (Aug 20, 2013)

I need some help with this one. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 


Op Note reads: 
Pre-op Dx: Chronic draining sinus tract, old midline abdominal incision.
Post-op Dx: Retained chronically infected suture.
Op Preformed: Exploration of anterior abdominal wall with removal of foreign body, suture.

The patient was brought to the operating room and under general anesthesia was prepped and draped in the usual fashion over the anterior abdominal wall. Then 0.25% Marcaine was instilled, and a wheal was raised around this area in the upper abdominal midline. There was a small kind of chronically draining sinus tract to the patient's left of the midline abdominal incision. We opened up the abdominal incision and worked away over to this chronic sinus tract, which tracked down just kind of left of the midline. I went around the sinus tract, excised it down, and followed it down to the anterior abdominal wall where we found a 0 Prolene suture with multiple knots in it. There was a kind of small little abscess cavitiy around this and we resected all of the chronic scar tissue and cleaned it all up and removed the suture (it was a big long Prolene suture with 15-20 knots in it). The operative site was irrigated copiously. We removed all of the old chronically granulated and scarred tissue, then closed the incision with staples. Patient tolerated the procedure well. 

I'm thinking this should be a foreign body removal although I'm not sure. 
Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## maysoun.khalaf@ehmchealth.org (Oct 26, 2020)

I have the same question, anyone has the CPT code?


----------

